
Show HN: Five promising Evernote alternatives - nicolaspr
https://medium.com/@attilaorosz/five-evernote-alternatives-to-suit-any-workflow-714be108e2d9#.gzw5y5dxp
======
arca_vorago
Even better, see all the alternatives:

[http://alternativeto.net/software/evernote/?license=opensour...](http://alternativeto.net/software/evernote/?license=opensource)

To be fair though, TagSpaces isn't listed, and I think it's really
interesting. Another one not listed is
[http://elephant.mine.nu/](http://elephant.mine.nu/)

Personally, I favor emacs org files with version control, but I admit sync
across devices might be an issue for many on that front. I also live in the
terminal more than most.

~~~
russianhun
Nah, people don't like too much choice. That's why articles like 5 this, 7
that are popular, but if you do something like "247 alternatives", or "All the
things that are like...", nobody will read it. Also, to go to that site and do
an actual search requires doing something for it, rather than having results
delivered without having to search for it. Or even think about searching for
it.

Emacs, oh gawd. I don1t see many people using it in place of something with
fancy flat design and a bloated UI (aka Evernote) ;)

(I'm the author btw.)

